# CBBT 11-11 2:40p-4:00p



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Fished from the Kayak today. Birds were working in two spots. One set of birds apeared to be about 1 mile West of the first tunnel and the second set apeared to be around the first tunnel. I was about 1/2 mile from shore and was getting hits the whole time I was there. I caught a total of 6 stripers in the 18" range (all released) and 2 stripers at 20" & 21" (Dinner).
The birds appeared to be moving in towards Chicks beach. It might get hot on the beach tonight.

Nice to met you Rick C. Hope you got into them.

Robert


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Can you give me a rundown on your Kayak outfit? I'm curious about getting one myself. Do you have rodholders and fishfinders? What kind of rods do you use? What model kayak do you have?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Johnnyleo11, I am in my first year of kayaking. I use a pongo 140 by Wilderness System. Its a sit-in. I have really enjoyed this kayak but I will be looking at a sit on top (SOT) the Tarpon. Both kayaks are popular in this area. 

I have 2 rod holders. one top mount and one flush mount. I use a 7' & 8' Tica rods with Okuma AV50 reels. I plan on adding a fishfinder in the spring.

I'm not sure of any dedicated kayak dealers on your side of the water but on the southside we have Wild river outfiters. They have been very helpful in my getting setup. They also have some personnel on staff that are advid fisherman.

The best way to get started is to try several different kayaks. Wild river outfitters has a demo day every spring. They have about 50-80 kayaks in the water for you to try that day.

Also this time of year you have to think about the cold water. I have found the best prices for my wetsuit and dry coat at LL Bean. 

Robert


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

This spring there was some talk about a possible kayak outing. I don't think that it ever came together. I got injured in April and it took me out for most of the summer. I'm healthy again and thinking about geting the yak out. This was going to be my first year. I only got out once so far and didn't catch any fish.

When is it going to be to cold to go kayaking? 
Is there still any intrest on a kayak outing for some of us newbies?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Good Link*

http://www.paddling.net/buyersguide/Kayaks.html

Lots of information here. I have thought about a Yak and think it would make for great excercise.

My concerns are with getting drowned in the ocean or bay if it gets rough and don't want to be floating shark bait in a life vest.  

I would love to try one sometime. I do well with canoes in moderate whitewater and don't get tossed, so think I might could handle one of these too...

Still.. I am not the light 185 I need to be, and at 220, wonder about stability.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't worry. I'm a plump 220 myself! You could always invest in some pool noodles and slap them on the side of the yak. I guess being big kind of limits what you can stow on your boat. Maybe they make a fatcat model.


HighCap, thanks for that link.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I'm 300+ and my kayak has an 800 pound capacity.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

JIGMAKER said:


> This spring there was some talk about a possible kayak outing. I don't think that it ever came together.


A kayak outing sounds interesting. Yell if something gets set up. I have two sea kayaks. A 18.5' FG Seda Impulse and a 16.5' plastic Perception Shadow. Would be willing to share the Shadow if someone needs a boat for the outing.




> When is it going to be to cold to go kayaking?


You dress for the water temp in case you have to dump. It's wetsuit time now. You can kayak all winter if you have a drysuit. I don't.

My main boat, the Impulse, is a very fast competition class West Greenland style planing boat, but I don't use it as such. I kayak mainly for relaxation and for watching the wildlife, (eagles, egrets, turtles, muskrats, etc..) In the dead of winter most of the wildlife is laying low, so do I.  

Highcap, if you happen to be in my neck of the woods come warmer weather, I'd be happy to take you out on the Chessy and show you the ropes. It's best to begin in warmer water... that way you can learn to exit the boat in controlled conditions in case you should ever happen to dump.

Kayaking is safe if you use your head. If not, you're bait.

.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Johnny & Bob, I have no problems with my Pungo 140. It is rated for 450lbs. I am right at 300lbs plus 15lbs gear. 

As far as the cold. I got a farmer John wet suit and plan to fish all the way til striper season ends. Then on better weekends in January I hope to go to OI for more stripers. The key is the wave action. A sit on top can launch in rougher conditions. But a sit in can make it. A full skirt is helpful.

If you want to go out in the lower Chesapeake. There are several P&S members that go several times a week.

The kayakers plan their trips on another board under Kayakfishing section. Groups going to the CBBT launch from public access one block east of Alexanders on the bay. Easy loading / Unloading of gear and parking close by.

If you want the name of the board or any more info about kayaking shoot me a PM. 


Robert


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info!

I also got the info that many of us (especially me) need to put away the ice cream and cookies and get to the gym!  


Would love to try a yak out. Never used one but see it as a way to get out where you need to be on a budget, with some good exercise as a bonus!


----------

